# Pvc chop saw



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Just curious how many of you guys set up a chop/miter saw when you are gonna be running pvc all day?
Also what is your saw / blade setup?

Today I was working with a new guy who had a ryobi wasnt to bad of a saw but wasn't a fan of the blade he had on it.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have done it in the past, but prefer my sawzall now.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Residential only I use a 10" craftsman. Rockwell versacut for 6"


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

This is what I use. 14" Abrasive blade on Milwaukee chop saw. Blade lasts a good 6 months+ with use everyday. I chamfer every piece of pipe with it as well by spinning the face at an angle. You don't get shavings for cleanup, but rather a powder. Requires lots of power to it, 15 amps I think. Good power cords are a must. Sweep that baby off at end of day, and it's like new each day you pull it out. Also if need to sharpen any thing metal it's nice. Just can't cut wood, so I use a circ saw for that stuff. Around $160ish I think


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

I use a Milwaukee just like moon masonry blade on it I bring it out if I am cutting more than 10 or so cuts of three or four inch


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Like Moon, I use the abrasive for anything more than three/four cuts. Dont like the metal blades because of the shavings and the "static cling"


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I use a Dewalt miter cuts up to 4 " square


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I use a cordless makita skilsaw, takes about 3 cuts for 4" if you can't rotate it, 3" is two cuts, and smaller is 1. Makes a nice clean cut, I am really good at eyeballing square.

I thought about the cordless miter saw, but they cost a good bit and I wouldn't use it for carpentry since I have a corded 12". I was thinking I might be able to make a jig for the skil saw so it would act like a miter. I think I could get it to remain within the foot print of the saw and only raise it's height by like 2 or 3 inches. Kinda like this but without the handle: http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/511303.jpg


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

My helper calls it the beast, it ways a ton. Just glad my days of carrying it are over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> My helper calls it the beast, it ways a ton. Just glad my days of carrying it are over
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same one I use. Good all around saw.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

do a google search on the hazzards of pvc dust..and you wont be cutting with an abrasive blade any longer....it will kill you, almost as bad as breathing burning pvc...
http://www.mindfully.org/Plastic/Polyvinylchloride/PVC-Health-HazardPWG25oct01.htm
http://toxtown.nlm.nih.gov/text_version/chemicals.php?id=84


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Not anymore. Used to on larger jobs when one person is cutting for 2 or 3.

Cordless sawzall, fine metal blade.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Heck the adage, to much of anything will kill you.

http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/what-is-azodicarbonamide/

http://www.cancer.org/cancer/cancercauses/othercarcinogens/athome/acrylamide

http://getbetterwellness.com/?p=2415

http://www.poison.org/articles/2013-sep/sodium-too-much-of-a-good-thing

Well I guess with these at least it is fun and tasty while harming yourself.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

its bad enough as plumbers , we are in contact with too many toxic chemicals( pvc glue and primer, lead,flux and so on) and hazardous waste..that I try not to contribute to it by poor practices of handling material..such as making toxic dust and breathing it in..I would be curious what osha has to say about using an abrasive blade to cut pvc...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Same with concrete dust, silica particles


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I never wear a mask, I'll let you guys know in 20 years if I get cancer, if I don't have a heart attack by then. I think the only advantage the abrasive blade has over a fine tooth metal blade is longevity. An old standard wood blade works great for cuting sheetmetal, just watch out for the teeth flying off. 

Actually, I do cover my nose for urinals. I hate urinals, had to deal with a set of 3 last week.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

I use .y hot saw. I usually need to cut out some concrete on a job so it's on the truck already


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

I remember when I was an apprentice we had an old Ridgid pvc saw that damn thing would shock me 50% of the time. My journeyman would come out and pull the trigger and no problem. Finally he got zapped and he went running for the sparky...we need this fixed now! I was laughing my ass off on the inside of course.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

JorgensenPlbg said:


> I remember when I was an apprentice we had an old Ridgid pvc saw that damn thing would shock me 50% of the time. My journeyman would come out and pull the trigger and no problem. Finally he got zapped and he went running for the sparky...we need this fixed now! I was laughing my ass off on the inside of course.


Think I just saw you at a supply house today, or at least one of your employees.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

That would be me,I'm a OMS.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The other day I was replacing a line and before I could get my skil saw the diggers apprentice grabbed the demo saw we used on the cast for the pvc. Not a fan and I definitely walked away to avoid it. Probably not as bad as when I saw one of them cut transite with just his shirt over his nose!

The only time I take a saw to transite is a sawzall very wet, to score it and then I use a hammer and screwdriver.


----------

